# Steering wheel cover patter



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Here is the pattern for the steering wheel cover that I made with scrap yarn. I can't tell you yardage or weight because I didn't measure either.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I cant get it to download and I really would like to have it.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

it won't download for me either.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

This will not download, my computer says there is a corrupted file.


----------



## Whippet (Feb 21, 2011)

I only got a pop-up saying it is a corrupted file.

Can you just type it out here?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Just a thought. Weight the finished item and that will tell you how much yarn you would need to make another one. It opened for me.


----------



## Whippet (Feb 21, 2011)

That is a great idea.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Well, thank you so much. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It downloaded for me. :-D


----------



## maleknitter (Jun 19, 2013)

For all of you that are having trouble downloading. I hope this helps.......


STEERING WHEEL COVER
By Dottie Kurtz

Size 4 needles
Worsted weight yarn that normally knits 18 sts to 4 on #8 or 9 needles.
I worked this very tightly, thats the reason for the size 4 needles.

Cast on 20 stitches.
Rows 1-3-5: Knit 6, p1, k6, p1, k6.
Rows 2-4-6 and8: k2, p2, k3, p6, k3,p2, k2.
Row7: K6, p1, slip next 3sts to a cable needle, hold in front, knit next 3sts,
K3 sts from cable needle, p1, k6.

Work in length till it goes around your steering wheel stretched. Mine was 
about 5 shorter than the circumference of the steering wheel. Mine took
24 repeats of the pattern. When it fits snugly around you steering wheel, sew
the end of the strip to the cast-on edge. Fold the cover into quarters and put four
markers in it. This will help you place it equally on the steering wheel. Stretch 
over the wheel and pin it to the wheel with markers spaced about at 12, 3, 6, 9 
as on a clock face. 
With matching yarn, sew the side edges together in the center of the wheel.


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

silkandwool said:


> Here is the pattern for the steering wheel cover that I made with scrap yarn. I can't tell you yardage or weight because I didn't measure either.


perhaps if you translated it into a PDF format, it would download.

Not everyone, including myself have microsoft of the right vintage.

Madkiwi


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks for the printed copy


----------



## maleknitter (Jun 19, 2013)

glnwhi said:


> thanks for the printed copy


Your Welcome.........not a problem


----------



## Whippet (Feb 21, 2011)

A quick question, I want to make it but does it slip when turning the steering wheel?


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Is it possible to post a picture of yours. Just for fun, I "googled" these and found a fairly large variety, both knit and crochet. Here are just a couple: http://raesofsunshine.blogspot.com/2009/03/steering-wheel-covers.html
http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring05/PATTwheelie.html


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/260716265902095964/
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-my-ride-fuzzy-dice--steering-wheel-cover


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Here is the picture. Thank you, silkandwool, for sharing your pattern!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-275452-1.html


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you for sharing, I was just thinking about a steering-wheel cover yesterday when I got into my hot car!!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

It downloaded for me - but do you have a picture of it?


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I had not problem downloading it. Here it is.

STEERING WHEEL COVER
By Dottie Kurtz

Size 4 needles
Worsted weight yarn that normally knits 18 sts to 4 on #8 or 9 needles.
I worked this very tightly, thats the reason for the size 4 needles.

Cast on 20 stitches.
Rows 1-3-5: Knit 6, p1, k6, p1, k6.
Rows 2-4-6 and8: k2, p2, k3, p6, k3,p2, k2.
Row7: K6, p1, slip next 3sts to a cable needle, hold in front, knit next 3sts,
K3 sts from cable needle, p1, k6.

Work in length till it goes around your steering wheel stretched. Mine was
about 5 shorter than the circumference of the steering wheel. Mine took
24 repeats of the pattern. When it fits snugly around you steering wheel, sew
the end of the strip to the cast-on edge. Fold the cover into quarters and put four
markers in it. This will help you place it equally on the steering wheel. Stretch
over the wheel and pin it to the wheel with markers spaced about at 12, 3, 6, 9
as on a clock face.
With matching yarn, sew the side edges together in the center of the wheel.


----------



## Bobbie9 (Apr 14, 2011)

silkandwool said:


> Here is the pattern for the steering wheel cover that I made with scrap yarn. I can't tell you yardage or weight because I didn't measure either.


I had absolutely no problem downloading the pattern.
:lol:


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks! I liked your picture and the idea! The wheels get so hot sometimes.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you Dottie!!!!
julie


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

STEERING WHEEL COVER
By Dottie Kurtz

Size 4 needles
Worsted weight yarn that normally knits 18 sts to 4 on #8 or 9 needles.
I worked this very tightly, thats the reason for the size 4 needles.

Cast on 20 stitches.
Rows 1-3-5: Knit 6, p1, k6, p1, k6.
Rows 2-4-6 and8: k2, p2, k3, p6, k3,p2, k2.
Row7: K6, p1, slip next 3sts to a cable needle, hold in front, knit next 3sts,
K3 sts from cable needle, p1, k6.

Work in length till it goes around your steering wheel stretched. Mine was 
about 5 shorter than the circumference of the steering wheel. Mine took
24 repeats of the pattern. When it fits snugly around you steering wheel, sew
the end of the strip to the cast-on edge. Fold the cover into quarters and put four
markers in it. This will help you place it equally on the steering wheel. Stretch 
over the wheel and pin it to the wheel with markers spaced about at 12, 3, 6, 9 
as on a clock face. 
With matching yarn, sew the side edges together in the center of the wheel.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Question was "does it slip"?
Mine does not slip on the wheel. I knit it very tight 
(#4 needle), only 20 stitches wide and made it about 5" shorter that the circumference of the steering wheel. The other thing I did was to sew EVERY row of the garter stitch edges together and pull them tight. This took a little time to do but it is worth the time. Made it tight to the wheel. The cover completely cover the wheel everywhere except for the cross on wheel. When I came to the cross arms of the wheel, I carried my yarn on the wrong side of the knitting to the next opening. Hope tis makes sense.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes, I knew there were probably patterns for steering wheel covers out there. But, as I said I like to do things my way. I did not search for them. I make up a lot of patterns. Often times I will later run across a pattern similar on the internet or in a magazine.
There is nothing new in the world of knitting that has not been knit before by a knitter somewhere in the world.
Just look.


----------



## Gma Susan (Mar 24, 2014)

I got it to download. It looked like it wasn't working then it suddenly popped up. It is in a word file. Thanks for the pattern, I might have to think about making it for my new car. Have to see if Hubby likes the idea. He finally asked me the other day if I was addicted to knitting. I told him yes, and that's the first step to recovery, is admitting you have a problem. So I'm doing okay! lol


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

Whippet said:


> A quick question, I want to make it but does it slip when turning the steering wheel?


it may, when sewing up, go around the spokes of your steering wheel. I bought a slip on fur one for DH for the winter(arthritis) and had to sew it up so it wouldn't slide. going around the spokes will act as a stopper. even tried using the rubber for shelves.DIDN'T work. MAYBE????DIP-IT or those dippity dots used for slippers. :?: :?: :roll: :roll:


----------



## ITTY BITTY's GG (Apr 3, 2014)

THANK YOU my steering wheel can definitely benefit from a cover and this looks easy enough; I appreciate you taking the time to post it


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

Whippet said:


> A quick question, I want to make it but does it slip when turning the steering wheel?


it may, when sewing up, go around the spokes of your steering wheel. I bought a slip on fur one for DH for the winter(arthritis) and had to sew it up so it wouldn't slide,it stretched. going around the spokes will act as a stopper. even tried using the rubber for shelves.DIDN'T work. MAYBE????DIP-IT or those dippity dots used for slippers. :?: :?: :roll: :roll: as someone else said, use a smaller needle and knit tight.Can even do a crocheted one using leftover yarns. that's all it is, is a strip as wide as the diameter of the wheel. SORRY posted twice, forgot where i was, haven't had lunch yet and coffee


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice idea.. now just have to make a cover for the seat belt where it crosses my shoulder.. in this heat it makes for a sticky commute.. thanks for the pattern printout.. could not download either..co


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

tat'sgran said:


> Nice idea.. now just have to make a cover for the seat belt where it crosses my shoulder.. in this heat it makes for a sticky commute.. thanks for the pattern printout.. could not download either..co


same principle as the steering wheel cover. GOOD LUCK!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Juleeque (Oct 7, 2011)

Great idea! I could get 3rd degree burns this time of year from my steering wheel! I'd love to find a way to make it removable for washing. I'll play with it and see what I can come up with...


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks for the pattern! downloaded MSWord document with NO problem.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Whippet said:


> A quick question, I want to make it but does it slip when turning the steering wheel?


It occurred to me that if you sprayed the inside with the same stuff that you use on the bottom of slipper socks, it probably wouldn't slip. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

maleknitter said:


> For all of you that are having trouble downloading. I hope this helps.......
> 
> STEERING WHEEL COVER
> By Dottie Kurtz
> ...


Thanks. I just copied it and pasted it into a word document.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I also thank you for the printed copy. I couldn't download to my computer either.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Whippet said:


> A quick question, I want to make it but does it slip when turning the steering wheel?


I have the same concern. Is it safe?


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

BC said:


> I have the same concern. Is it safe?


i bought one and eventually the 'sticky' went away. just do a whip stitch around,and when you get to the 'spokes' in the steering wheel go around 2 times to make sure the cover can't slip. otherwise, spray or paint Dip-It on the inside.use any of the 'rubber' material on the inside,whip stitch in.use a different color so you can find it to undo to wash. like i said i bought a 'fur' one for DH(arthritis). eventually it was going around in circles. i whipped stitch around 'spokes' so it wouldn't move. ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

I bought a leather one for a sports car (fancy shmancy) it had lacings which were also leather. I think I will try making it even narrower and lace it on with cord so I can remove it for washing like an earlier forum member suggested. Maybe I'll felt it too, that would be even sturdier. My main goal is to cover the nasty texture on the worn spots of the steering wheel. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## COElk (Jun 3, 2012)

Good idea! I have actually made several steering wheel covers. The first one was when I wanted to learn how to do cables. After I saw I was making a strip about the right width, I just kept repeating the pattern until it was the correct length. 

I sew mine on and it doesn't slip. After a while they got Sun faded and the cheap acrylic yarn I used started to deteriorate, so I just removed and threw away, but they were made out of scrap yarn, so I didn't really care to wash and resew it on. 

Look for a fun cable pattern and if necessary add extra border stitches to get the correct width. They are a nice small take along project for long car rides (as a passenger, of course). I have made all of mine out of worsted weight yarn with US size 7 or 8 size needles. I look for cables about 20 stitches wide and add border stitches to get 24-26 stitches.

I just put a new wool one on yesterday getting ready for winter. The one I removed was cotton for summer.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Could you post a picture of the finished item? I love visuals.


----------



## COElk (Jun 3, 2012)

Here is my most recent one...hopefully! First time posting pictures.
Previous versions have been disposed.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

COElk,love it!!! will have to try the cables. need a new one for the winter for DH.


----------



## mewfn (Mar 1, 2013)

I got it, no problem! Thanks.


----------



## Ame (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you. I would love to see an image or two for visual understanding. 

For those with download issues , I opened with "Open Office Writer "


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-275452-1.html

for photo


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

This is great fun! I'll make one for me, my DD and DS. Thank you for sharing your creativity. I appreciate it.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

word of caution=====I had a steering wheel cover catch on my fleece coat (Velcro effect!!!!!!!) coming off the intrastate from work on night and jerked the wheel out of my hand and I was very fortunate that the truck coming in the opposite direction for some reason realized something was wrong and stopped in his lane. I was terrified. The cover came off immediately and I've never used one since.


----------



## Roadangel (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi glnwhi

I downloaded & opened the steering wheel cover ... it is saved as a "Word" document. I have re-saved it as a pdf if you would still like to have it. I'll attach it here.


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

silkandwool said:


> Here is the pattern for the steering wheel cover that I made with scrap yarn. I can't tell you yardage or weight because I didn't measure either.


PERFECT for Father's Day!!!!! (you should put that in the header!)


----------

